# Nursing work



## Janeebray

Any expat nurses out there? Possibly moving to HK with husband ..would I be dreaming to think I could get work as a nurse without speaking Cantonese?


----------



## Golo

Janeebray said:


> Any expat nurses out there? Possibly moving to HK with husband ..would I be dreaming to think I could get work as a nurse without speaking Cantonese?


Hi

I believe you have to read and write Chinese before you can apply for nursing jobs. If you can't communicate at all I don't think you have a chance, but it doesn't hurt to try!
Good luck


----------



## visionsen

I think this may help, For A Registered Nurse Applying To Work in Hong Kong :

(a) An applicant trained outside Hong kong should have completed a course of theoretical and practical training for nurses at a hospital-based nursing school for a period of not less than 3 years;
or a pre-registration nursing programme of not less than 3 academic years at a university, college or polytechnic; or any other programmes of nursing, specially designed for candidates having a different qualification or experience while joining the programme as approved by the Council from time to time, e.g. conversion programme for enrolled nurses;

Must possess a valid certificate to practice nursing issued by such certifying body as may be recognized by the Council from time to time as evidence of competency to practice nursing; and
Must pass the Licensing Examination for Registration, and if required, to undergo such further training as the Council may specify.


----------



## Golo

visionsen said:


> I think this may help, For A Registered Nurse Applying To Work in Hong Kong :
> 
> (a) An applicant trained outside Hong Kong should have completed a course of theoretical and practical training for nurses at a hospital-based nursing school for a period of not less than 3 years;
> or a pre-registration nursing programme of not less than 3 academic years at a university, college or polytechnic; or any other programmes of nursing, specially designed for candidates having a different qualification or experience while joining the programme as approved by the Council from time to time, e.g. conversion programme for enrolled nurses;
> 
> Must possess a valid certificate to practice nursing issued by such certifying body as may be recognized by the Council from time to time as evidence of competency to practice nursing; and
> Must pass the Licensing Examination for Registration, and if required, to undergo such further training as the Council may specify.


But it still doesn't address the communication problem. My wife is HK born and bred but because she has lived in the UK for most of her life her written Chinese she feels won't come up to the required standard expected, and she is a staff nurse and has worked in the profession for 35 years. She also speaks Cantonese, Hakka and English fluently, with an understanding of Mandarin.


----------



## homersyd

Golo, I'm in a similar boat. My wife is a registered nurse here in Sydney, she speaks little cantonese but speaks english and mandarin (from Taiwan). I was wondering whether she could get a nursing job in HK also...


----------



## Golo

It wouldn't hurt to try! Sorry I can't help anymore.

Good Luck


----------

